# 811 - P3.85 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

*Software version P3.84 for the DP811 receiver:*


Tribune copyright text for extended event info. 
Remove local channels from EPG when not subscribed
Misc. Caller ID, Search/Themes, and event timer UI fixes
Fix for 105 sat. detection on port 4 of a DPP44 switch
More robust checkswitch when using a DPPTwin LNB
Timeout on HD setup config. changed to 15 seconds
Allow entry of all 148 sat. transponders in point-dish menu
EPG 'no info' and download from main menu fixes, also QAM mode EPG fixes
Removed HDTV screen positioning adjustment
Device name updated for Dual Band (118.7) LNB in checkswitch summary menu
Lost-lock error message on OTA channels no has reference number


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

P3.85 is the same as P3.84 except the switch / signal error issue has been corrected. 

P3.84 users should do a check switch to correct the error.

P3.85 is only targeted to P3.82.


----------



## markbulla (Feb 2, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> *Software version P3.84 for the DP811 receiver:*
> 
> 
> Tribune copyright text for extended event info.
> ...


My 811 receiver got a software download last Thursday night (2.22.07). I assume it must be the latest and greatest, but I haven't checked.

The issue I have is that, although I subscribe to the local channels, and I still have the program guide for the Washington DC channels, I lost the program guide for the Baltimore channels. Since I live directly between the two cities (about 1000 yards south of the Patuxent River, which is the dividing line between the DMAs), and since I am the chief engineer for two of the Baltimore channels (WNUV and WBFF), I often watch them, and often set timers for programs on those channels.

What can I do to get the program guide info for Baltimore back?

Thanks - Mark


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

markbulla said:


> My 811 receiver got a software download last Thursday night (2.22.07). I assume it must be the latest and greatest, but I haven't checked.
> 
> The issue I have is that, although I subscribe to the local channels, and I still have the program guide for the Washington DC channels, I lost the program guide for the Baltimore channels. Since I live directly between the two cities (about 1000 yards south of the Patuxent River, which is the dividing line between the DMAs), and since I am the chief engineer for two of the Baltimore channels (WNUV and WBFF), I often watch them, and often set timers for programs on those channels.
> 
> ...


From what I understand, At this time you can't. Engineering is looking into this issue.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

P3.86 spooling.... Closing....


----------

